# Noisy little... noises...



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... it could be the Vicodin I am on for this foot pain, but _little_ noises are seriously bothering me...

My FIL unwrapping a cough drop.
My DH's fork hitting his plate with every bite of food.
My MIL shaking swirling her ice in her glass...

Do you think these things are bothering me because I am agitated already? The pain meds? I mean these little noises seem so much louder than the TV, the dog, the a/c, the fridge, the bathwater running... I can hear my FIL spreading butter on toast OVER my DH playing combat games on XBOX!

Any little noises bother you? List them... I gotta see if I am going nuts or not!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Repetitive small noises REALLY bother me, like someone clearing their throat over and over, or grinding their teeth, or sniffling, or....yeah, I hate noises like that. I'm not sure if pain meds would aggravate that or not! It'll be interesting to see if anyone else has had that experience.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

My FIL and husband crunching on food.  Really, potato chips?  I have to leave the room.  I have decided it is something about the shape of their mouth or something that causes this small noise to become excessively loud.  Because I can deal with other people crunching, no problem.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

*backs quietly away from this thread*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

One of the side effects of Vicodin is supposedly anger... and I normally can't take pain meds but the doctor gave me some tummy medicine that is allowing me to take these and those noises are DRIVING ME CRAZY!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey! Where the pfkdjt have you been?  Surgering? Look, I told you not to stick your foot in that hole.  Sometimes things are better left untested.

Little noises?  OK I'm going all out on a limb here and I'm going to use words I always mispel (like Misspelll) and say I was once awakened from a deep sleep by a little scritching noise that no one else in the room could hear.  I got up and searched for it and it was a cockroach crawling on the back of a hollow core interior door that had not been painted yet.  It seemed its wee little feets were getting stuck in the wood grains!  Beat that one!  And I was not on vicodin.  Vicodin makes me even crazier.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey! Where the pfkdjt have you been? Surgering? Look, I told you not to stick your foot in that hole. Sometimes things are better left untested.
> 
> Little noises? OK I'm going all out on a limb here and I'm going to use words I always mispel (like Misspelll) and say I was once awakened from a deep sleep by a little scritching noise that no one else in the room could hear. I got up and searched for it and it was a cockroach crawling on the back of a hollow core interior door that had not been painted yet. It seemed its wee little feets were getting stuck in the wood grains! Beat that one! And I was not on vicodin. Vicodin makes me even crazier.


OMG! EEEEEEEEWWWWWW! a ROACH! Dang! They do have *hairy  * feet huh?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Yep, they do and I can't stand ONE cricket chirping.  Thousands?  I'm ok with it, but one inside the house has got to go.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Yep, they do and I can't stand ONE cricket chirping. Thousands? I'm ok with it, but one inside the house has got to go.


 What about the crackling, crunchy, scratchy noise of someone digging thru a WALMART bag?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I work at an elementary school, and unfortunately all tapping, wiggling, jumping, clicking, spinning, etc. drives be bonkers! Poor kids, they are just being kids, but not in my classroom!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I work at an elementary school, and unfortunately all tapping, wiggling, jumping, clicking, spinning, etc. drives be bonkers! Poor kids, they are just being kids, but not in my classroom!


HA! What grade?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> HA! What grade?


I am a special ed teacher teaching learning disabilities of K-5. Lots of add, adhd, mild autism and ed. They ALL like to move, tap, shake and wiggle!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I am a special ed teacher teaching learning disabilities of K-5. Lots of add, adhd, mild autism and ed. They ALL like to move, tap, shake and wiggle!


Gotcha.. I teach special needs PRE-schoolers... not only do they do usual little kiddo things they do EXTRA ones... hence, one reason I am glad I am NOT at work this week! I LOVE them buuut... these pain pills! Grrrrrr! I swear it has to be the pills... my MIL is sipping coffee right now Aaaaaagh!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> For me it is smells. I smell things no one else does. One of the cats can, excuse me, fart across the room and I smell it. Thank God my being this sensitive doesn't happen all the time, but when it does? GAH. Hubby never gets gassed like I do. It isn't fair. LOL.
> 
> I also don't like irksome, repetitive sounds. We are in our mid-thirties, have three cat children and do not socialize too much, which means when we are around rambunctious kids, it drives me crazy. A screaming baby in a restaurant takes on the same agitative abilities as fingernails on a chalkboard (I don't know that agitative is a word, but I'm using it *grin*). I am not talking about the normal crying baby who's a little upset, but the monster-children who rule the roost.
> 
> Oh, just thought of one. I have this lapdesk that has those little foam beads like a bean bag. The cats discovered the other night that if they lay on it while it is upside down, the beads scrunch around under them, and it feels funny. I took it for about 20 minutes, but then had a hissy fit and removed the desk from their presence. If Julius had scrunched around one more time...


LOL! Yep those neck pillows for traveling... HOW can anyone SLEEP with one wrapped around there neck? By their *ears*?


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have noticed when I am feeling grumpy or tense, little noises can make me NUTS.  I nearly told off my husband last night when his allergies were bothering him-- BLOW YOUR NOSE ALREADY.

I have also noticed if I am hormonal, noises make me nuts.

Aaaaannnnddd any kind of opioid medication makes me very cranky.  They gave me morphine after my first child was born, and then the tech asked me to "scoot on over" to the bed (after a c-section)...my husband said he had never heard those words before. lol

So it's not just you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> I have noticed when I am feeling grumpy or tense, little noises can make me NUTS. I nearly told off my husband last night when his allergies were bothering him-- BLOW YOUR NOSE ALREADY.
> 
> I have also noticed if I am hormonal, noises make me nuts.
> 
> ...


Glad to know it's not just meeeee!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If this current sensitivity is coincident with starting the use of the Vicodin, then there is certainly a good chance it's at least part of the problem. Powerful drugs (and even many not so powerful drugs) can have unpredictable impacts on different people -- just watch the commercials for different drugs where one of the potential side effects is the thing it's supposed to be helping. If the pain relief it's giving you is not worth the aggravation of the side effects, then ask your doctor if s/he has an alternative you could try -- your doctor can't help you if you don't let him/her know about the problem.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> If this current sensitivity is coincident with starting the use of the Vicodin, then there is certainly a good chance it's at least part of the problem. Powerful drugs (and even many not so powerful drugs) can have unpredictable impacts on different people -- just watch the commercials for different drugs where one of the potential side effects is the thing it's supposed to be helping. If the pain relief it's giving you is not worth the aggravation of the side effects, then ask your doctor if s/he has an alternative you could try -- your doctor can't help you if you don't let him/her know about the problem.


Thing is my NogDog is... the ONLY kind of pain meds that I was able to take BEFORE was Darvocet... I have tummy issues...and IT still bothered me so much that I only took it a couple times after my foot surgery in November... so when my doctor came to the pre-op to see me he asked what "we" were going to do for pain... he already knew that I had issues with Vicodin so he asked me if I could tolerate the side effects as I HAD to take something after this surgery or I would not be able to cope with the pain... so I went ahead and agreed to deal with the side effects... which before I remembered just causing me to be extrememly GRUMPY... I told him that if he could help me with the tummy side effects (with other meds) then I would just be grumpy! AND a good thing about the tummy meds was they knocked me out! SO if I was asleep who would I GRUMP at? SO... yes he knows about the side effects, and yes they were worth the relief, I was just wondering if anyone else had the same problem with any little noises while on medication, as I never thought of the noise thing before too much.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My only noise problems I have are the car stereo sub-woofers I can hear 4 blocks away.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My only noise problems I have are the car stereo sub-woofers I can hear 4 blocks away.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

The word, "Touchdown" when it's *not* the Buccaneers scoring.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My only noise problems I have are the car stereo sub-woofers I can hear 4 blocks away.


in my neighborhood, I've actually felt/seen/heard my front window shake as a not so smart person


Spoiler



re: idiot


 drove past my house. This actually happens several times a week and after I realize my 90 yr old glass window has not shattered, I think of how hard of hearing that guy


Spoiler



re idiot


 will be in a few years.



Spoiler



in case you've not noticed, I don't like the people who feel I must listen to their music and hear the offensive language even though I'm in my house and they are in their car. I like bass as much as the next person, but no one but my DH is subjected to my rather odd taste in music


----------

